# Resources > Education Center >  >  I may need your help

## louie54

I'm taking a course in psychology and I have this project that's due in about 2 months. We were suppose to pick any topic related to psychology and explain how it works, why, ect ect in about an 8min. speech with a power point.

I chose to do dream analysis.

If someone could provide a link to a website that is about the science behind dreams and such, I would very much appreciate it.

My first question, does anyone have information on what parts of the brain are activated during a normal non-lucid dream during REM sleep?

----------


## detroitLions1970

I can't tell you what IS activated, but I know that centers dealing with logic are NOT activated. Good luck.

----------


## Dizko

There is very little known about dreaming itself.

I'd recommend this series;

----------


## Shift

When you say analysis, what do you mean? Do you mean analysis of symbolism? If so I think you're going to run into a bit of trouble, because in my opinion it's too personal to just cookie-cutter and objectively say what every single person's dreams mean. If you mean things like the most frequent overall themes in dreams or something of that nature, then you might have something to work with. Do you mean analysis by what is going on in the brain during dreams from a physiological perspective?

Please describe it a bit more in depth. Knowing what your angle on the project is, I believe I have quite a bit of primary lit I can provide you with. What grade are you in, and how intense is this class/project?

----------


## louie54

> When you say analysis, what do you mean?... Do you mean analysis by what is going on in the brain during dreams from a physiological perspective?
> 
> Please describe it a bit more in depth. Knowing what your angle on the project is, I believe I have quite a bit of primary lit I can provide you with. What grade are you in, and how intense is this class/project?



I'm in my 2nd year of college and it's intro-to-psychology. I'm not sure what you mean by intensity but I would like to get an A on it. I am trying to approach the topic with a biological perspective but also a little bit about dreaming in general here and there.

Like example, if I talk about why we cannot remember our dreams and since noone really knows, I can list a few theories from like Sigmund Frued but assert any modern day biological theory that has some actual evidence behind it. "Freud believes this and that but _we_ have modern day technology and because of that, more recent evidence would lead me to disagree with him"

If you want, I can pm you the link to my google powerpoint. It still needs a bit of work though. 

I hope this helps, and thank you for trying to make an actual effort in asking what I need instead of telling me... "google it!"  ::D:  I appreciate it.

Oh and intense, it's like between pass/fail the class if thats what you mean.

----------


## louie54

...

I take that as a no?

----------


## Shift

Sorry, have been really busy and then away for the weekend and had no internet.

I've got a few articles that I think will be applicable to what you described. When I asked how 'intense', I was sort of referring to the sources of information. I've been collecting primary lit. on dreaming, so that is what I have to offer you; since you're a 2nd year in college, they should be fine. I was worried if you were still in highschool or something that they would be too technical or something. As is, let me know if you need any help with them.

I have 8 journal articles to share that I think would be relevant to what you've described about the topic of your paper. If you PM me your email address, I can attach them and send an email your way  :smiley:

----------


## louie54

> If you PM me your email address, I can attach them and send an email your way



 
I'll get on that thanks  :smiley: 

Ya I was scared that maybe I was not worth it or something lol.

I really appreciate it
 ::bowdown::

----------

